# Looking for two!!



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

Gonna fish out of port Mansfield dec. 6&7th. Going to the canyon! Gonna make a couple day trips need one or two more guys! Text 254 482 0088
Thanks!!


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I could make it on the 7th possibly. Have everything + boatUS unlimited membership.


----------

